# when winter comes



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wondering what people do when winter comes and business is slow? Been thinking what could be done (worst case scenario) as I think its realistic to start thinking and planning for the hard winter months.

cheers


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Work yer **** off during the spring/summer/Autumn months laze about during winter.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Work yer **** off during the spring/summer/Autumn months laze about during winter.


^^

thoroughly agree


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Work yer **** off during the spring/summer/Autumn months laze about during winter.


thats my problem - i dont bust a gut in the good weather to compensate for the bad, so i end up out in all weathers trying to make a coin.

keep saying im going to leave the valeting and after a week i kind of miss it a bit & i have no idea why :lol:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Work yer **** off during the spring/summer/Autumn months laze about during winter.


Thanks matey. Thats the plan I guess but just keeping an open mind just in case. thanks again


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

David said:


> keep saying im going to leave the valeting and after a week i kind of miss it a bit & i have no idea why :lol:


sorry mate what do you mean? leave valeting altogether? is that your full time or are you detailing?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just be prepared for a bad winter, I wasnt last year but all being well will be this year.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Dave naxton (dpn) on here has an online shop to compansate for when his valeting/detailing is abit slower in the winter months,


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

glo said:


> sorry mate what do you mean? leave valeting altogether? is that your full time or are you detailing?


yes leave it for good, no more cleaning cars.

i take a week break from it, buy a car or van and sell it on, then kind of miss the regular customers etc.

i'll leave it one day but im still reasonably happy at the moment, i just want a job that isnt weather dependable as much, valeting is a killer


----------

